# 20 weeks with triplets



## valentine.

Hi, I'm new, this is my first pregnancy and I'm 20 weeks pregnant with triplets! 

So far my 3 girls are all happy and healthy and I am doing good as well. I am so excited, can't believe I will be a mum of 3! But I have so many questions too, like how am I going to cope with 3 babies, how big am I going to get, I'm so impatient to find out and a bit nervous too! 

Looking forward to sharing stories! 

Valentine x


----------



## Wind

That is so exciting!! Congratulations!!

I wish I had some answers for you, but I am still in the early stages of the process. I am 10 weeks pregnant with twins.


----------



## ni2ki

Wow congrats, theres a few triplet mums on here i think, im a twin mummy to be! All girls? Wow pink galore! X


----------



## xgem27x

Congratulations xx
Afraid I don't have much info on triplets, just a twin mummy here, but what I can say is, I get asked all the time "how do you cope with twins?" by one baby parents, and all I can say is I don't know any different, just seems normal! And although it will be hard work with 3 babies, you wont know what its like to have 1 or even 2, so 3 will just be the norm! :)

Also quite a few women on here had children before and then had twins, and they managed to cope with example two young children and two newborns and they manage, so I wouldnt worry too much, I'm sure you will be fine :):) xxx 

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Mea

Wow triplets cogratulations on your 3 little girls.


----------



## lizziedripping

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## knitbit

Congrats! I'm also having twins for the first time, so I am no help. A guy at work has quads and said that when they get older he thought it was easier to have 4 the same age instead of 4 singletons because they were into the same things at the same time. Early on, they got lots of support from friends and family.


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations! Keep safe and well. Happy and healthy pregnancy too!


----------



## FatKat

Sorry no advice as I have twins, just wanted to say congratulations :flower:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! :happydance:

My triplets are almost seven months old. I'm happy to answer any questions you have. Also, feel free to peruse my pregnancy and parenting journals. They're both linked in my signature. :)


----------



## Alexapoo

Hi there! I am 17 weeks with triplets. Jessa sent me a great email with good advice and I can send it to you if you want so she doesn't have to retype it ;) (thanks again Jessa). How is your pregnancy going? So far I am fine, just starting to get uncomfortable and look about 8 months pregnant. Let's keep in touch!


----------



## Jessa

Alexapoo said:


> Hi there! I am 17 weeks with triplets. Jessa sent me a great email with good advice and I can send it to you if you want so she doesn't have to retype it ;) (thanks again Jessa). How is your pregnancy going? So far I am fine, just starting to get uncomfortable and look about 8 months pregnant. Let's keep in touch!

Sure! You'll soon find out that with triplets, your time is limited! :haha:


----------



## Alexapoo

I know. Will be nuts! I hope they won't all be colicky like my other 3! Yikes. No more breastfeeding them to sleep while I read a book for "me" time LOL


----------



## AustinGurrl

Congrats! I am also expecting GGG triplets & am almost 20 weeks...
Would love to chat with ya...
I am pretty big now... I have gained about 30 pounds and am 43" around.. lol! :)

I work, so that is becoming a bit of a challenge as I feel so worn out most of the time... but it beats bedrest! I suspect that will come in time... I posted a bump pic on the 35+ graduates thread.... feel free to check it out! 

We are getting ready for baby showers in June... have done registry & bought furniture. I am trying to pick up a package of diapers every time I go to the grocery, Costco, etc... 

Hope you are feeling well!!!


----------



## Alexapoo

I wish i could gain that much! I just stopped being sick a few weeks ago and have gained 6lbs. I still am sick at times, so that keeps me from overeating (which I need to do) or even eating large amounts at all. I am trying like hell to eat tons of protein and manage about 100 grams (were supposed to have 200!) I was overweight to start, so thank goodness I have plenty of "reserves" lol So you have al girls! How sweet! I will find out what mine are tomorrow! I know one is a boy and that is all. I cannot wait. Are you all ready for your babies? I am waiting on the sexes to buy the remainder of items. I will go check your bump pic now! I don't know where Valentine went (the original psoter), but maybe she will join us! I am 18 weeks today. Ughh, I am currently doing a 24 hour urine collection...yuck!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Congrats on 18 weeks, Alexapoo! Each week is cause for celebration, right? I confess, I have not been strictly watching what I eat, mainly just eating what I want to... I am trying to do lots of protein, including high protein shakes, which are 30 g each... it helps. I find that I just cannot eat very much and get sooo full, which is awfully uncomfortable!

I am having my 20 wk anatomy scans today... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alexapoo

Wow really! I am too, but mine is 18 weeks for whatever reason lol Oh how cool! Where do you get the 30g drinks? I seem to only find 15g ones. I know what you mean about getting full. I am not watching what I eat either really, just making sure when I eat it has a lot of protein becuase I have been nauseous for some time now, but it's a lot better. Good luck to us today! I am so gald to find someone who is pregnant with triplets too and so close in gestation! I am in Az, not too far from you lol


----------



## AustinGurrl

Alexa - Very cool! We will have to trade experiences! I bought the 30g protein shakes at Costco... They are in the section here with the Ensure drinks. Keep me posted!!

Valentine - Sorry it seems we have "hijacked" your post! It is just very cool to find other girls expecting triplets!! Please let me know how you are doing!


----------



## Alexapoo

I know! I wish she'd join us! Should we start another thread? I don't know what's appropriate? lol

I am about to hop in the shower for my scan and thanks for letting me know about the drinks at Costco. I keep saying I am getting a membership again for the diapers if nothing else, but I def need to now. HAve you gone to your scan yet? When did you know they awere all girsl?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratultions!!!! :)


----------



## Jessa

You guys are incredible! By 16 weeks, I had a hospital bed in my living room and was off work (I'm a teacher). I spent almost four months in bed prior to delivering at 33w5d. The fact that you guys are still up and about is fantastic!

How are you feeling physically/emotionally otherwise? Excited? Nervous? 

There are a couple great places where you can connect with other triplet moms if you haven't found them already. I love BnB, but there's not many of us triplet moms around.

Check out Baby Centre HERE and HERE. Also, there's a Facebook group called "Triplet's Mommies!!!!".


----------



## Alexapoo

Oh hey, thanks Jessa! I can't believe I am up and about also and working still. The clinic where i go has some bad stats witht heir patients with triplets giving birth between 26 and 32 weeks! That's horrid and wel below the "norm" and they told me according to these stas to plan on being hospitalized somewhere between 20-23 weeks! Unbelievable! I am 18 weeks now and feel great besides feeling uncomfortable, but this is a normal feeling for a uterus of this size (3rd tri for a singleton). I feel like I did when I was 7 mos pregnant. I didn't expect to be hospitalized at all! I was going to quit working at 24 weeks and give myself my own bedrest then to prevent any issues. I am really disappointed with this clinic and thier stats. I don;t want to become one of theirs. By the way, I am having 3 so far healthy BOYS!


----------



## Kel127

Congrats to everyone having triplets. My best friend has all girl triplets that are now 2. Your going to have so much fun. 
Heres a link to her blog https://almytriplets.blogspot.com/ A little glimpse into her triplet life!!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Awesome! Thanks guys!!! 
Jessa - I , too had honestly expected bedrest by now... My ob keeps saying it will come, but so far, so good. .... 

Had our 20 wk anatomy scan yesterday and all 3 girls look great! My peri very pleased with the way things are going and just said, "keep on doing, whatever you're doing." :) I am a bit concerned that my cervix is at 3.7, but I keep being assured that is well within normal range... 
Kel127 - Thanks for the blog link! Will def check it out!


----------



## Ashley9603

Congrats!


----------

